# 24th CHICAGO AREA OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET-OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS, 60452



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2010)

IT'S HERE, NEXT SUNDAY MAY 16, 2010
================================
24th CHICAGO AREA OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET
COME TO SEE OR BUY!  NO CHARGE TO LOOK!
CLASSIC & ANTIQUE  BIKES & PARTS FOR SALE!  
COME ONE, COME ALL!  50 PLUS SELLERS!
NO CHARGE TO SEE ALL THE BIKES!
EMPTY YOUR GARAGE OR BASEMENT 
AND BRING YOUR OWN BIKES TO SELL!  
LOTS OF SWAP SPACES AVAILABLE $20.
NO RESERVATIONS NEEDED!
========================
SUNDAY MAY 16, 2010
7:00 A.M. TO 1:00 P.M
OAK FOREST PARK DISTRICT
15601 S. CENTRAL AVENUE (5600 WEST)
OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS 60452
further information call: ED BOROS 708 326 3099


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 11, 2010)

Any questions contact the fender doctor
847 259 0484


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2010)

WES PINCHOT said:


> IT'S HERE, NEXT SUNDAY MAY 16, 2010
> ================================
> 24th CHICAGO AREA OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET
> COME TO SEE OR BUY!  NO CHARGE TO LOOK!
> ...




*Looks Like It Is Going To Be A Good Turnout Of Collectors and buyers!
This 24th Annual Meet is advertised on Craig's list & three other websites!
Weather forecast Looks good too!
The Unicycle Man, The Fender Doctor. NBJ'S NEWS LETTER BY JOHN (John Polizzi)
and Ed Borros, a big time Head Badge Collector Will Be There!
Be There Or Be Square!*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2010)

WES PINCHOT said:


> IT'S HERE, NEXT SUNDAY MAY 16, 2010
> ================================
> 24th CHICAGO AREA OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET
> COME TO SEE OR BUY!  NO CHARGE TO LOOK!
> ...




Looks Like It Is Going To Be A Good Turnout Of Collectors and buyers!
This 24th Annual Meet is advertised on Craig's list & three other websites!
Weather forecast Looks good too!
The Unicycle Man, The Fender Doctor. NBJ'S NEWS LETTER BY JOHN (John Polizzi)
and Ed Borros, a big time Head Badge Collector Will Be There!
Be There Or Be Square!


----------

